

Ask HN: Is there any reason why startup accelerators are not online? - johnnydoebk

There are no any online ones, right? But why not?
======
valarauca1
65% of human communication is nonverbal. If I'm giving you >$10k I want to
meet you in person. Its very easy to lie on a keyboard.

~~~
johnnydoebk
But accelerators are not only about money, aren't they? How about a process of
looking for co-founders, learning... Video chats may be used for a better
communication. At least, online model can be combined with the classical
accelerators. What do you think?

